# Cheap white oak at Home Depot



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Fortunately for me, I live fairly close to 2 home depots. One of my stores has had a huge pile of 1 inch x 6 inch by 16 foot rough cut white oak fence boards sitting in front of it for months now. They're selling for around $8.50, or about a buck a board foot. I thought it might be a decent source of hardwood, (without a 45 min drive to the sawmill) and finally bit and bought 2 boards. There really are not as many flaws in them as I thought I would find, and the edges are surprisingly straight for boards that long. The boards are on the heavy side of one inch thick, so lots of room for planing them down.

I may have to go back and pick a few more up..... 

They also have white oak fence posts, but they look like they will split as they dry further due to the pith being in most of them.

If you want some white oak, and are willing to put some hours into it, not a bad deal.


----------

